# Viper 771 - Automatic door locking when putting the car in Drive



## majopa (Feb 28, 2010)

I have just had a Viper 771XV in a 2000 Honda Accord. In my previous car, 2001 Honda Civic, I had a DEI 551T Remote Start. When the car was put in Drive, the doors automatically locked. I would like to replicate that feature in the 'new' car with the new system. Does anyone know if this is a feature that can be changed through the 'Feature Menu'?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

read from page 40 forward, your features are in the first menu READ IT ALL several times !!!
http://www.the12volt.com/installbay/downloads.asp?srch=all&term=&page_no=13


----------

